# A little cooking and a lot of fun and exercise



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No but wanted to with the kids. Could never get wife into it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud, we need your diet secrets!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish there was some magic but basically low carb and less food. Many years ago I read Dr Atkins book and did well following his recommendations but hit a wall. Stalled for a couple of years and tried again. That on again off again routine was difficult but low carb became popular.

Taking off weight is tough, but it is rewarding. But no magic.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have been dieting since early April. Almost no bread ( weekend bacon and eggs with 1 toast) no snacks except vegetables and pickles, substituted baked beans for potatoes/rice, fewer calories but eating till I am full. I had shoulder surgery so activities are limited and that concerned me. Down 37 lbs. as of today. 4 more weeks of the arm sling then very light duty, but I hope to ramp up activities as I recover.
‘What does this have to do with pulling taffy? Nothing. I am in a pain killer induced euphoria and my head is a sieve. No taffy for me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> ‘What does this have to do with pulling taffy? Nothing. I am in a pain killer induced euphoria and my head is a sieve. No taffy for me.


Love your sig line.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Old Thomas fantastic. I have some very thin low carb wraps whic I can fill with lots of different goodies. Bread products and pasta were my favorits foods, I miss them but they are not my friends.

Good Job
Bud


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Reminds me of the fair. Fresh pulled taffy is amazingly delicious.

I'm all about low-glycemic index, but a little taffy as a treat once in in while nourishes the soul.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

